
Show HN: Hypewatching – crowdsourced, geolocated trends around the world - toomasb
https://www.hypewatching.com/feed/
======
toomasb
Hey there HN!

I completely redesigned the website with a login system, up/downvoting,
discussion forums per trend and a reward system so people get points when
they're good at predicting hypes.

I'm looking for some feedback on whether this is something you would
personally find useful – whether I should continue working on it or not :)
Thanks!

------
4684499
I assume this is something @est would like to use. :D

